# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Game: Find IRL regions Ace Combat pasted onto it's own map

## Mr_Snippy

*I've recently come across a world map from Ace Combat and I've immediately noticed a few places they've obviously appropriated from the real world. I'm personally not a big fan of this "technique", but I've instantly decided to show this map to the cartographers here, and see how many of these places we can find together. 
Let's have some fun, shall we?*

----------


## FaeThropp

Well, I guess I found Europe under its german name "Europa"  :Very Happy:  does look quite the same - just a little more abstract

----------

